# School of rummy nose or Congo tetras?



## dissident (Oct 15, 2003)

depends on the size of the tank, runny nose will stay around 1" Congos much larger 4"

Male congos look a lot better than the females:









Personally both are great fish, runny nose in that size school will look nice. I have 40rummy and 3 congos (along with a lot of other fish) in my 110gal and love them both.


----------



## aceracer (Dec 18, 2005)

hmm ok well maybe ill get like 5 congos and 5 rainbows and a larger school of the rummy so i can get best of both worlds. thanks for the input


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi 

Both congo tetra and rummy nose tetra are great schooling fish. 

I have 8 congo tetra in my 260 gal tank (please help yourself to visit the photo album) and they form a very tight pack, never wanders off from each other (as if they will be dead from separating). Mine are wild caught and they are very shy (some says that wild caught ones are much more colourful). You decide which you want.

While rummy nose is somewhat more overhealming in huge number. The main problem is that buying rummy is a tricky business. You have to know what your are doing or else you will end up with none surviving the ordeal of transporting / your tank.

I have had experience with rainbow fish. You name it. Peacox, red, bostmanii. Great fish and they form a herarcy, harrasing each other but never ends up in a fight. Small quarrels constantly. Take your time to select good specimens as rainbows greatly differs in colour quality.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

You may want to check out Buck's journal. Seems to me he had huge problems with his congos eating his plants, though YMMV. Though I have only kept one species of rainbowfish (dwarf neon) I would have to agree with medicineman, great fish.


----------

